# adding a master volume



## TeleZee (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a hand wired Luker Tiger 20 watt amp. sounds great, had it since it was built for me in 2008. It has volume, TMB and a presence control.

Currently to get that great overdriven sound I have to turn it up as at low volume it is fairly clean. Chassis is based on a older Fender Deluxe I think. 2 -6V6 power, couple of 12AX7's, a tube rectifier and SS rectifier.

Any master volume mods you can think of for me to explore. I don't have a schematic, but do know a reputable amp tech in town where I live.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Without seeing a schematic it's pretty much impossible to recommend one type of master over another.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Not such an issue for new amps, but if you don't want to modify your amp, you can also consider post-poweramp attenuators. Probably more expensive than the mod, they run the gamut in what they cost and what they'll do.

Or get a Power Station. It will do everything a master volume (any design) will do and more. If you want to hear that amp in its full glory, that is currently your best option. Not cheap, but the best rarely is.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I did a post-inverter master volume mod for a blackface Tremolux head I used to have. Sounded pretty good and didn't give me any trouble. Required a dual-ganged 250k pot.


----------



## Lordtoneamps (Dec 23, 2015)

If it's like a Deluxe with 6v6 output type it would be almost easy to add a Master control, in a very general way to the output of the second triode must be placed 1MA pot, but as I said I'm only generalizing, seeing the schematic or checking inside the amp would be necessary. Regards


----------

